# Diet and Exercise is improving my sex life



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

This thread is blatantly obvious. We all know it. But despite that, I still let myself go and woke up one day being fat. When you grow up and you're a pretty good athlete who never had to worry about what you ate, it's quite easy to fall into a trap of an unhealthy lifestyle. For the past 10 years I allowed myself to get bigger. I'm nowhere close to being on a Discovery Channel show about obese people, but I'm not happy with the way I look. It made me feel insecure about myself, and I knew what I looked like because I had to stare at myself in the mirror every morning when I'm getting ready for work. Knowing my insecurities along with my occasional questions about my looks to my wife, I have been assured by her that she still loves me just as much as when we were married, and that I am still very attractive to her. So that would assure me to a certain extent, but deep down I knew better. We all do. Also, my wife has been talking to me over this time about diet and exercise. I had times where I did good and then fell off the wagon. I was on again, off again - but never really made great progress.

I got sick and tired of it, and I have been committing myself to improving my diet and exercising. I'm seeing the results and so is my wife. I thought over the past several years that we had a good sex life - frequency of 3 - 4 times/wk plus passion. Well, since I've been hitting the weights, cardio and better eating habits I'm seeing changes for the better. My wife is showing more passion more frequently. I notice that her hands are exploring me even more. She feels me up a lot more and she shows more passion overall. I noticed my performance is getting better. I can feel the changes because I don't get as tired nearly as easily anymore. I can make more powerful thrusts now and can vary the stroke a lot more because of better strength (plus less mass). I can see the differences in my wife's face. She feels more pleasure from me now. I can hear the differences too. She's more vocal.

Sex is getting better, and I'm just starting into it. I'm thrilled at the changes. I think my wife is becoming even more sexually attracted to me. So my message to those of you who allowed yourselves to get out of shape. Do something about it. Your spouse will be happier with your looks, and the sex is just better. I'm thrilled with how things are going. Change your lifestyle. That's my input based on what's going on in my life now.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks FW. I get tired of all the negativity here. I realize that most threads are started because of problems. But I think we can all benefit from seeing some good news around here. We can definitely learn by our mistakes, but we can also learn by seeing when people see success by trying something different. 

I would LOVE to see more positive threads from other people who are seeing success in things they decided to try or are doing right in their marriages. I'm always willing to learn how to do things better.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

This part of the forum is a bit strange in that we can't really just banter or chat, threads have to have a question or problem related to them, right?

So random, fun, sex information or sharing is shut down here...but we can do it in other parts of the forum.

I can understand why they have that rule, so that this section doesn't just become a sex chat room. That would be gross and tacky. 

But as to your post....HECK YEAH....diet and excercise for life, baby! I want to be able to still do the splits when I'm 60, and not because I'm trying out for the Olympics...just so that I can straddle my man properly.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Well...I actually had a number of good threads on the SIM forum where I gave some input of something I tried being successful. They weren't sex tips like "If you stick your fingers just so...", it was about how either adjusting to the way my wife initiates, trying to navigate around having sex with kids in the house, etc. I think those types of threads are fine and seem to be encouraged. Now if you try to search for my threads - I deleted them all. I was in a foul mood and I was "erasing" my TAM life before I got tired and saw how ridiculous I was acting about it.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> This thread is blatantly obvious. We all know it. But despite that, I still let myself go and woke up one day being fat. When you grow up and you're a pretty good athlete who never had to worry about what you ate, it's quite easy to fall into a trap of an unhealthy lifestyle. For the past 10 years I allowed myself to get bigger. I'm nowhere close to being on a Discovery Channel show about obese people, but I'm not happy with the way I look. It made me feel insecure about myself, and I knew what I looked like because I had to stare at myself in the mirror every morning when I'm getting ready for work. Knowing my insecurities along with my occasional questions about my looks to my wife, I have been assured by her that she still loves me just as much as when we were married, and that I am still very attractive to her. So that would assure me to a certain extent, but deep down I knew better. We all do. Also, my wife has been talking to me over this time about diet and exercise. I had times where I did good and then fell off the wagon. I was on again, off again - but never really made great progress.
> 
> I got sick and tired of it, and I have been committing myself to improving my diet and exercising. I'm seeing the results and so is my wife. I thought over the past several years that we had a good sex life - frequency of 3 - 4 times/wk plus passion. Well, since I've been hitting the weights, cardio and better eating habits I'm seeing changes for the better. My wife is showing more passion more frequently. I notice that her hands are exploring me even more. She feels me up a lot more and she shows more passion overall. I noticed my performance is getting better. I can feel the changes because I don't get as tired nearly as easily anymore. I can make more powerful thrusts now and can vary the stroke a lot more because of better strength (plus less mass). I can see the differences in my wife's face. She feels more pleasure from me now. I can hear the differences too. She's more vocal.
> 
> Sex is getting better, and I'm just starting into it. I'm thrilled at the changes. I think my wife is becoming even more sexually attracted to me. So my message to those of you who allowed yourselves to get out of shape. Do something about it. Your spouse will be happier with your looks, and the sex is just better. I'm thrilled with how things are going. Change your lifestyle. That's my input based on what's going on in my life now.


Exercise is my favorite aphrodisiac! 

As for what you put in your mouth (I'm talking about food, in case your mind is in the gutter ): I recently made a radical change in my eating and not only cured my asthma, but my energy is through the roof. My husband has noticed and is looking into doing the same. It's all-around win for the sex life!

Good for you for making the effort and reaping the rewards! Hooray for hot husbands!


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

You are 100% correct. Both of us let ourselves go. My husband is still seriously overweight, but I can deal with that though I would prefer if he lost some and he is trying.

However since September I have lost well over 50 pounds and feel so much better for it, and sexier too. My confidence and flirtatiousness is back in spades and my husband is responding very well to it. It's great.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I maintain a fairly healthy eating and exercise regime for a few reasons. Firstly for myself, I want to be healthy heading into midlife and be around and able to help my kids out.

But a huge part of me does it so I can maintain an active sex life. Sometimes when I'm at the gym I look at the people around me and wonder if their motivation is sex, I'm sure it is for many of them.

Exercising together is a win/win, spending time together getting fit and then some hot loving afterwards.


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

I just wanted to say good for you and for your spouse for noticing and supporting. Over the last year I made one dietary change and lost about 25 lbs from it (for those that are curious I am a southern girl who decided it was time to give up (gasp) sweet tea). I dropped from a size 12 to a small 6 and DH just said something yesterday that he thought a might have dropped a couple pounds. I am still stunned it took him that long to notice. Keep up the good work
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Good for you guys. Nothing feels as good as eating healthy and being fit. :smthumbup:

I have done this for my entire life, eat healthy, know my calories, how my body works, etc.

My wifee just talks, reads and eats healthier but does no physical exercise, hence her large size.

Sex would be much better and more frequent if she exercised and became fit. But most of the positions we can't do and she is insecure, covers herself up and doesn't want sex much at all.

People change only if they want to change and you guys clearly have and that's fantastic. Good for you.


----------

